# Sonic Team at work on new Sonic game, will be shown later this year



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2014)

And to think, they just announced Sonic Boom. I have to say, this was... speedy.



> Takashi Iizukahas revealed that the core Sonic team is currently working on a brand new Sonic title for unspecified platforms. The game will retain the original Sonic look and the mechanics we’ve grown to love over the years and will be showcased later this year.
> 
> “At the moment, the core Sonic team at SEGA is working on a new title that will use the traditional look and mechanics of the series, which will get more details later during the year.”


My Nintendo News

Because if there's one thing the Sonic franchise has suffered from, it's a lack of games. Yup.

So, yeah. If you were worried that Sonic Boom was the sole direction for the franchise, you can take comfort in the fact that Sega will find entirely new ways to disappoint you.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 7, 2014)

Uhh... could it be that leaked(news) Next gen Sonic game? And now with next gen i mean Wii U too


----------



## matpower (Apr 7, 2014)

As long Sega doesn't use the Sonic Boom design, I am okay with it. 
Since they are using the traditional look and mechanics, I guess it will be similar to Sonic Generations Modern(Or maybe 2D, who knows, maybe it is Sonic 4 - Episode 3 ) stuff.
I bet it will be released for every console platform and maybe it will get a terribad port from Dimps to the 3DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 7, 2014)

Chao Garden or gtfo


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 7, 2014)

Christ...I know sonic is their mascot and all, but shouldn't they at least TRY to come up with something else than sonic game after sonic game? At least nintendo has an entire library to recycle. 
(yeah, I know...sega has a huge library as well...but I guess the members of the "core sonic team" have a contract that prohibits them from ever making a non-sonic game).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 7, 2014)

A return to the modern-Sonic style seen in Sonic Generations would be nice, though I would like the game to be a deal longer, and perhaps just a bit more ambitious. Sonic Generations was a fantastic game overall, and it'd be amazing to see it (hopefully) run at a consistent 60 FPS with textures that don't look like shit on consoles (compared to Generations' shit textures and sub-30FPS on the PS3 and 360).


----------



## frogboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Guh... I'm a sucker for Sonic games, even bad ones. Given their description, I'll remain hopeful that it's something like Generations.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 7, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was PS4/One exclusive.


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 7, 2014)

"Hmm... That image looks suspicious.." _*Google reverse image search*_ "Oh..."


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 7, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> "Hmm... That image looks suspicious.." _*Google reverse image search*_ "Oh..."


I wish I didn't...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Comes as no surprise to me - SEGA spilled the beans during a toy fair some time ago and then denied everything, claiming that their official release schedule was "misinformed". Long story short, this is the first Sonic game to be released after SEGA's exclusivity deal ends, it's coming in 2015 if the leak is to be trusted and it's multiplatform, so expect a PS4 and Xbox One release. I'm personally quite happy - recent Sonic games aren't half-bad and I'm eager to see what they have in store for the next gen systems. I'm not lying to myself, the probability of this being a disappointment is high, but hey! Maybe it won't be one! We'll see in a year or so.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 7, 2014)

Does this mean they're going back to their side scrolling format? Mario games continue to sell despite this... setback; why shouldn't Sonic games sell the same way in this format? Besides, everyone knows how much fun the 3D Sonic games are. I've played a bunch of them and they certainly were memorable.


Foxi4 said:


> Comes as no surprise to me - SEGA spilled the beans during a toy fair some time ago and then denied everything, claiming that their official release schedule was "misinformed". Long story short, this is the first Sonic game to be released after SEGA's exclusivity deal ends, it's coming in 2015 if the leak is to be trusted and it's multiplatform, so expect a PS4 and Xbox One release. I'm personally quite happy - recent Sonic games aren't half-bad and I'm eager to see what they have in store for the next gen systems. I'm not lying to myself, the probability of this being a disappointment is high, but hey! Maybe it won't be one! We'll see in a year or so.


 
Multiple platform usually means more than two. Otherwise, it's just a platform or a double platform. But I suppose no one actually knows the difference; not even gamers. You've got to have a reasonable amount of intelligence to understand this. Unless... this game is being released for the Wii U, in which case releasing it on the Playstation 4 and Xbox One would make it a multiple platform title.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

The word "multiplatform" comes from the Latin multi (multa, multum) which simply means many or numerous. More than one. A 1 on 1 match is still multiplayer, not double-player. There's nothing stopping developers from calling games _"triple-platform"_ or more, but why go through the trouble? Multiplatform is the accepted term for games that appear on more than one platform, there is no middle ground. The game might get a Wii U release, I'll re-check that later as I can't recall the whole list. It is coming to the Wii U as well.

*EDIT:* Here's the photograph I was referring to:


Spoiler










_"New 2015 title TBA"_, platforms listed are Wii U, PS4 and Xbox One. Again, multiplatform.


----------



## matpower (Apr 7, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Christ...I know sonic is their mascot and all, but shouldn't they at least TRY to come up with something else than sonic game after sonic game? At least nintendo has an entire library to recycle.
> (yeah, I know...sega has a huge library as well...but I guess the members of the "core sonic team" have a contract that prohibits them from ever making a non-sonic game).


Well... Sonic Team made a few games like NiGHTS and Chu Chu Rocket back in the old days.
But Sega really needs other franchises these days besides Sonic.


----------



## b17bomber (Apr 7, 2014)

Ewwww, the full version of that picture.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Apr 7, 2014)

hmm i wonder when was the last time Sonic Team themselves worked on a sonic game?


----------



## lokomelo (Apr 7, 2014)

some here will be angry with me, but Rayman Legends teach all platform games a lesson on how running levels should be. Since Sonic usually is all about running levels, I expect that they copy benchmark ubisoft in some aspects...


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 7, 2014)

Sonic Boom, Sonic Movie, Next Gen Sonic Game, New Sonic Console, New Sega Name: "Sonic".
from how it looks here *points on Germany* Sega is doing only sonic games. But how it looks here *points at Japan* they have lots of fun stuff you wouldn't usually seega.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 7, 2014)

What if it's Sonic Adventure 3 with Chao Garden?

(Still looking forward to Sonic Boom).


----------



## matpower (Apr 7, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> What if it's Sonic Adventure 3 with Chao Garden?
> 
> (Still looking forward to Sonic Boom).


Well, Sonic Unleashed was planned to be Sonic Adventure 3, but they added other stuff so they scrapped the SA3, so I think we won't see a Sonic Adventure 3 anymore.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 7, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> What if it's Sonic Adventure 3 with Chao Garden?
> 
> (Still looking forward to Sonic Boom).


 
This is kind of off topic (and I'm not saying that you're doing this), but I really don't understand why people keep obsessing over Sonic Adventure 3. Whether people want to admit it or not, Sonic '06 was Sonic Adventure 3, and Sonic Unleashed was Sonic Adventure 4 (it was even called "Sonic World Adventure" in Japan). Simply slapping the name "Sonic Adventure 3" on a Sonic game isn't magically going to make it any more related to the Sonic Adventure games than any other "major" 3D Sonic game that follows the general formula that most 3D Sonic games do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2014)

"Close to but not quite Sonic Adventure" is not Sonic Adventure. If those games were Sonic Adventure 3/4, they would be called just that.  SEGA avoided the Sonic Adventure title simply because it's humanly impossible to meet fan expectations at this point.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would love to see a new Sonic Aventure game although I doubt we ever will but I would settle for a chao garden of any kind even as a smartphone app.


----------



## Crass (Apr 7, 2014)

Am I the only one who didn't really find the chao garden to be interesting or entertaining? Tamogotchi-style games in general don't appeal to me. Also am I the only whos creeped out by that drawing of Shadow?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 8, 2014)

Crass said:


> Am I the only one who didn't really find the chao garden to be interesting or entertaining?


Yes, yes you are


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 just broke me.... I am now sure how I can respond to the "meet fan expectation" thing given the original was greeted with a resounding meh. However as a sequel can theoretically be the best thing ever Foxi4's comment can still stand. I will have to go with the unrefined "the Sonic Adventure was bad and you are a bad person should you like it".

As for Chao Garden, well I have played considerably worse minigames (an impressive feat considering what far newer games have inflicted upon me) but I am not seeing the mad love for it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

I liked the game for what it was, it's one of those games you either love or hate. I will admit though, I loved Sonic Adventure 2 far more than the first game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2014)

Sonic 2006 remake pls

"Sonic 2014"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sonic 2006 remake pls
> 
> "Sonic 2014"


 







It's too late to fix that atrocity. I'd prefer a brand new game. Blank slate.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It's too late to fix that atrocity. I'd prefer a brand new game. Blank slate.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


>


----------



## Dork (Apr 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It's too late to fix that atrocity. I'd prefer a brand new game. Blank slate.


It's funny cause that's what Sonic 06 attempted to do with the whole Sonic franchise.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 8, 2014)

I enjoyed Generations a lot. Lost world? Eh... underwhelmed with the limited playtime I had with it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> "Close to but not quite Sonic Adventure" is not Sonic Adventure. If those games were Sonic Adventure 3/4, they would be called just that.  SEGA avoided the Sonic Adventure title simply because it's humanly impossible to meet fan expectations at this point.


How are Sonic '06 and Sonic Unleashed "close but not quite" like Sonic Adventure? They both feature hub worlds with a small share of side quests, multiple characters to play as (yes, the Werehog is technically Sonic, but their play style is so different that they quite literally are different characters from a gameplay perspective), and fully 3D action stages, just like Sonic Adventure 1 and 2. Heck, Sonic Adventure 2 didn't even have a hub world, meaning that a Sonic game doesn't even need to have one to qualify as a sequel/successor to Sonic Adventure.

Even the plots all share similarities, with Chaos Emeralds being gathered as part of the story (instead of manually, in special stages), and a "big bad" who is not Eggman being fought in the final act.

Heck, as long as we're going there, I would daresay that Sonic 06 actually shares more similarities with the original Sonic Adventure than Sonic Adventure 2 does, considering how SA2 lacks a proper hub world.

Saying that '06 and Unleashed aren't in the same vein of Sonic Adventure because you think it sucked in comparison would be like saying that Zelda: Skyward Sword isn't in the same vein as Ocarina of Time because you think it sucked. It just doesn't make sense.




Crass said:


> Am I the only one who didn't really find the chao garden to be interesting or entertaining? Tamogotchi-style games in general don't appeal to me.


I don't like the Chao Garden, either. I completely ignore it on subsequent playthroughs of SA1 and SA2, and even go out of my way to avoid the keys in SA2's levels so that I don't have to deal with the loading screens of going into the chao garden just to leave again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, it's not because the games sucked - it's because they're not called Sonic Adventure. They are Sonic games, sure, but not Sonic Adventure sequels. They could be identical in mechanics and plot structure, but the boxes still don't say Sonic Adventure.  They're the closest thing to a Sonic Adventure sequel, but alas, they're not official sequels.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, it's not because the games sucked - it's because they're not called Sonic Adventure. They are Sonic games, sure, but not Sonic Adventure sequels. They could be identical in mechanics and plot structure, but the box still doesn't say Sonic Adventure.


 

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and is designed like a duck...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and is designed like a duck...


...it could be a goose.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and is designed like a duck...


 
but poops like a sailor after half a dozen sausage breakfast burritos, it ain't a duck.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 8, 2014)

I can imagine sonic boom as a series itself might stay exclusive to nintendo systems. An the 3rd game from the deal might be limited to that series.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, it's not because the games sucked - it's because they're not called Sonic Adventure. They are Sonic games, sure, but not Sonic Adventure sequels. They could be identical in mechanics and plot structure, but the boxes still don't say Sonic Adventure.  They're the closest thing to a Sonic Adventure sequel, but alas, they're not official sequels.


 
But they're still in the main series that is "3D console Sonic games." Either way though, you're kind of proving my point that the name itself doesn't mean anything. That's the point I was getting at, initially. People are all hyped up about "SONIC ADVENTURE 3, WOAHHHH!!!!!" when it's just a name, and doesn't imply anything about the game that makes it special compared to other 3D Sonic games.

I think the first comparison I can think of is the 3D Mario games. Super Mario 64, Sunshine, and the Galaxy games are all undoubtedly in the same subseries, with similar mechanics and goals in each of them (platform around with a set of acrobatic moves in a 3D space, accomplish various missions in worlds to get stars). But Super Mario 3D land and 3D World are so fundamentally different that they could fairly be considered to not be a part of the same subseries.

Off topic, but I think the same could be argued about Sonic Lost World. It's so fundamentally different from the rest of the 3D Sonic games that I think it's fair to say it's not in the same vein of Adventure and other similar 3D Sonic titles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2014)

after lost world i have lost all hope for this little blue bastard


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> after lost world i have lost all hope for this little blue bastard


Have you forgotten that he's recovered from far worse?


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 8, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Have you forgotten that he's recovered from far worse?


Indeed. Odd as it was, it was like Sonic Colors was kind of the intervention that Sonic Team needed.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> after lost world i have lost all hope for this little blue bastard


 
why did you lose hope?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2014)

joelv6 said:


> why did you lose hope?


 

because LW is garbage. they were on the right track with colors and generations than they had to go and fuck it all up yet again and resurrect the fucking cycle!



xwatchmanx said:


> Have you forgotten that he's recovered from far worse?


but it will take 3+ shit games before he recovers that's what happened before colors. than we'll get prob  2 good games than the shit will be back after!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know what sites you visit Gahars, but I should've listened to the wise council of those who reverse image searched the picture in the OP. Sh*t, son - literally!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what sites you visit Gahars, but I should've listened to the wise council of those who reverse image searched the picture in the OP. Sh*t, son - literally!


 
Gotta go fast


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what sites you visit Gahars, but I should've listened to the wise council of those who reverse image searched the picture in the OP. Sh*t, son - literally!


 

If I can mentally scar at least one person, it's been a good day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> If I can mentally scar at least one person, it's been a good day.


Childhood memories going down the sh*tter.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> because LW is garbage. they were on the right track with colors and generations than they had to go and fuck it all up yet again and resurrect the fucking cycle!


                                                              i got you on the LW and i havent played but i hear mix review about with my friends. Though, i did like colors and generation because the games were intuitive and fun and  it was different.


----------



## matpower (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, LW Wii U is getting better via DLCs and updates... But the 3DS version was sent to die.


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 9, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, LW Wii U is getting better via DLCs and updates... But the 3DS version was sent to die.


Yup feel sorry for the 3ds but i shouldnt have been made for it to begin with.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool, I guess. I kinda hope they'll get Christian Whitehead to do a new "classic" Sonic game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

rehevkor said:


> Cool, I guess. I kinda hope they'll get Christian Whitehead to do a new "classic" Sonic game.


 
I wish they would stop making Christian Whitehead's ports mobile exclusives. I mean really, his Sonic CD remake was brilliant. Why not his Sonic 1, Sonic 2, and probably upcoming Sonic 3 & Knuckles ports on consoles and PC as well?


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I wish they would stop making Christian Whitehead's ports mobile exclusives. I mean really, his Sonic CD remake was brilliant. Why not his Sonic 1, Sonic 2, and probably upcoming Sonic 3 & Knuckles ports on consoles and PC as well?


 
If I had to guess I'd say money talks - possibly didn't sell well on the PC platform


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 14, 2014)

rehevkor said:


> If I had to guess I'd say money talks - possibly didn't sell well on the PC platform


 
That's what I was thinking. Even so, did it really sell so terribly that it didn't make a profit? It couldn't have been an expensive game to make, much less to port. And what about the PS3 and 360 versions?


----------



## matpower (Apr 14, 2014)

rehevkor said:


> If I had to guess I'd say money talks - possibly didn't sell well on the PC platform


Actually, he said he had to pay to updates on PSN and Xbox Live on Sonic Retro. So he decided to skip these platforms + PC and focus on the mobile market.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 14, 2014)

matpower said:


> Actually, he said he had to pay to updates on PSN and Xbox Live on Sonic Retro. So he decided to skip these platforms + PC and focus on the mobile market.


 
...And Sega wasn't willing to foot the bill? That's kind of shitty of them, isn't it?


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 14, 2014)

I could swear, the newer Sonic character designs are made by DeviantART and not Sonic Team, they're so shitty


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 14, 2014)

FoxObsession said:


> I could swear, the newer Sonic character designs are made by DeviantART and not Sonic Team, they're so shitty


Don't say anything bad about sonic or he'll come for you...


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 14, 2014)

FoxObsession said:


> I could swear, the newer Sonic character designs are made by DeviantART and not Sonic Team, they're so shitty


Don't say anything bad about sonic or he'll come for you...


----------



## FoxObsession (Apr 14, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Don't say anything bad about sonic or he'll come for you... *snip*


I'm not listening to a 12-year-old, bro.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 14, 2014)

FoxObsession said:


> I'm not listening to a 12-year-old, bro.


not just any twelve year old, one that sounds 8, acts 6, and says he's 15


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 14, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> not just any twelve year old, one that sounds 8, acts 6, and says he's 15


 
I simply can't tell whether he's serious or not...


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 14, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I simply can't tell whether he's serious or not...


I think he probably has some serious issues, but even then I can't tell how serious he is. I think he's a troll at some points, but then I just have this feeling that he's serious.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, I feel bad for that kid. No seriously I feel bad for him. 
I mean, he has nobody to talk to who would calm him down so he cries for help using YouTube videos.
And what does he get? People laughing their ass off. 

For real now, Why do I feel like slapping this kid the face? I mean seriously, what the frek?!

I give him some credit though, he doesn't like CoD. That's amazing!


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen how sonic and the gang are gonna be in there next sequel? Taller and Knuckles looks like a heavy weight boxer!


----------

